# Tex shooter latex vs. Thera band gold



## AARON V. (Jan 10, 2012)

Im a newbie to slingshots, and I would like to know how tex shooter bands compare to theraband gold? What is the major difference between them?

Thanks.... AARON V.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Try the search function. There are many threads discussing this.

Meanwhile, check out Bill Hays' video on the subject.


----------



## AARON V. (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Hrawk... but do u have an opinion you might want to share?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The video is explanatory. I too did some non precise tests and found with the various widths and tapers, Tex's bands got about 5fps more for each bandset compared with the Gold.

I have no way of making sure about variables such as age of the latex but with the gold and Tex's that I had, the gold seemed to give more shots per band set.

I love them both and you will in time have to give them both a try.


----------



## AARON V. (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks rayshot!!! Guess i will be getting some of both very soon.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You got it, and Tex (Bill) is a great guy to support. A great guy in general and a boon to the sport.


----------



## AARON V. (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha thanks once again rayshot..


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is a video about exactly this topic:

http://www.youtube.com/user/1611torsten#p/u/0/hcxL9trTEyw

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I think Mel in Germany does some bulk buys of Natural latex. I don't know if he sells it or not. Here is his web page. -- Tex 
http://melchiormenzel.de/index.html


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I think Mel in Germany does some bulk buys of Natural latex. I don't know if he sells it or not. Here is his web page. -- Tex
> http://melchiormenzel.de/index.html


Yes, we thought about a big order from hygenic...but the shipping cost to Germany would be a few hundred dollars for 2 rolls of the latex. To much for us!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

_Thanks for the up-date -- Tex_


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Love the tex bands I just got! They are such a breeze to pull. And **** they can fling some steel!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

It's shame latex is harder to come by, hence the reason i cant really comment on it, but both bands are capable of good things..


----------

